# Frillbacks



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

I just got a pair of frillbacks and was wondering what the "show standards" are. If anyone knows or knows a website that has them on it, please let me know.
thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lucky you! Frillbacks are so lovely! Go to http://www.azpigeons.org/ then click on Bird Standards. You will find a link to Frillbacks in the list of standards.

Terry


----------

